# Boat hire for a party in Dublin?



## MissSherry (21 May 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone know if it's possible to hire a boat either on the Liffey or on any of the canals for a birthday party? It wouldn't have to be moving. I just want a different kind of a venue for about 40 people to have a few nibbles and drinks etc.

Thanks

MS


----------



## mf1 (21 May 2009)

"La Peniche" is the barge on the canal at  Mespil Road. Google it for details. 

mf


----------



## MissSherry (21 May 2009)

Thanks a mill mf. Yep i found that one, it looks nice actually, has anyone here hired it for an eve before? Anyone know any others? Google doesn't show much apart from this one.


----------



## colin79ie (22 May 2009)

The cill airne is a nice spot to. Ouside the point, on the liffey. Chck it out on www.mvcillairne.com


----------

